# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κόψιμο νυχιών.

## koufonisia

Καλησπερα,
επειδη θελω να κοψω τα νυχια απ τον τρελιαρη Μικυ(budgie) αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω και δε θελω να παω σε κανα πετ και να μου παρει και λεφτα απλα για το κοψιμο,μηπως μενει κανεις κοντα Ηλιουπολη και να γνωριζει να τα κοβει??

----------


## akoylini

Βαγγελη το θεμα δεν ειναι να δωσεις χρηματα για το κοψιμο τον νυχιων αλλα να γινει το κοψιμο σωστα χωρις να εχεις τραυματισμους,η ολη διαδικασια ειναι ευκολη ειδικα για τα budgie αρκει να μπορεις να διακρινεις το αιμοφορο αγγειο εκει που τελειωνει και να κοψεις λιγο πιο κατω απο αυτο.αν παλι δεν εισαι σιγουρος τοτε το pethop η κτηνιατρος-πτηνιατρος ειναι μονοδρομος.μην βαδιζεις με το σκεπτικο να μην δωσω λεφτα,απο την στιγμη που αποφασισες να εχεις ενα ζωντανο πρεπει να του προσφερεις τα παντα με οποιοδηποτε κοστος,αλλιως.....εχασες και εσυ και ο φιλος σου.

----------


## koufonisia

Καλησπερα Ακη,το οτι ψαχνω καποιον που να μπορει να εξυπηρετησει δεν σημαινει σε καμια περιπτωση οτι παραμελω ton Μικυ.Αλλωστε σε περιπτωση που δε βρεθει καποιος μεχρι αυριο θα τον παω σε πετ.Κι οσο για τα λεφτα που λες πιστεψε με εχω χαλασει παρα πολλα και φυσικα δεν το σκεφτομαι απλα το αναφερω επειδη ειπες για τα φραγκα.Και φυσικα θα προτιμουσα να μη τα δωσω σε εναν πετσοπα εκτος αν εχεισ εσυ να μου δωσεις..Επισης με τα ζωντανα ασχολουμαι χροοοονια οποτε δε πηρα την αποφαση τωρα να ασχοληθω οπως νομιζεις.Μακαρι η απαντηση σου να ηταν για βοηθεια και οχι υφακι teacher.
Οποτε το ολο σχολιο σου ειναι ΑΚΥΡΟ απ τη στιγμη που δε ξερεις καν την ενασχοληση μου και την αγαπη μου για τα ζωντανα.
Φιλικα..

----------


## akoylini

ωπς Νικολα εδω τα χαλαμε και εμενα μου αρεσει να λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ,χωρις υφακι και χωρις να το παιζω δασκαλακος.
παμε λοιπον.
λες



> αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω και δε θελω να παω σε κανα πετ και να μου παρει και λεφτα απλα για το κοψιμο


με βαση αυτο που εσυ ειπες λεω




> Βαγγελη το θεμα δεν ειναι να δωσεις χρηματα για το κοψιμο τον νυχιων αλλα να γινει το κοψιμο σωστα χωρις να εχεις τραυματισμους


τωρα με βαση το νεο που ειπες




> Κι οσο για τα λεφτα που λες πιστεψε με εχω χαλασει  παρα πολλα και φυσικα δεν το σκεφτομαι απλα το αναφερω επειδη ειπες για  τα φραγκα.Και φυσικα θα προτιμουσα να μη τα δωσω σε εναν πετσοπα εκτος  αν εχεισ εσυ να μου δωσεις..


με αναγκαζεις να ξαναπω αυτο




> αγγελη το θεμα δεν ειναι να δωσεις χρηματα για το κοψιμο τον νυχιων αλλα να γινει το κοψιμο σωστα χωρις να εχεις τραυματισμους


μαζι με αυτο




> μην βαδιζεις με το σκεπτικο να μην δωσω λεφτα,απο την στιγμη που  αποφασισες να εχεις ενα ζωντανο πρεπει να του προσφερεις τα παντα με  οποιοδηποτε κοστος


και τελος λες αυτο 



> Επισης με τα ζωντανα ασχολουμαι χροοοονια οποτε δε πηρα την αποφαση τωρα να ασχοληθω οπως νομιζεις


με βαση το πρωτο σου μηνυμα λοιπον στο φορουμ και με βαση την αναφορα σου στα χρηματα ο οποιοσδηποτε θα καταλαβαινε το ιδιο με μενα νομιζω εκτος αν ηταν μαγος.


και τελειωνω με αυτο




> Οποτε το ολο σχολιο σου ειναι ΑΚΥΡΟ απ τη στιγμη που δε ξερεις καν την ενασχοληση μου και την αγαπη μου για τα ζωντανα.


αν εσυ εβλεπες το αρχικο ποστ σου μονο αγαπη για ζωντανα δεν θα καταλαβαινες,οποτε ποιος μπορει λες να ακυρωσει ποιον τωρα?


οσο για το 'φιλικα',δεν αντεχω να το βλεπω σε καθε διαξιφισμο,μου ειπες αν εχω υφακι,αν το παιζω δασκαλος,με ακυρωνεις και στο τελος πετας ενα 'φιλικα' το οποιο εγω δεν μπορω να αποδεχθω.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εγω δεν ειδα καποιο υφακη teacher....Δεν τον ξερεις δεν σε ξερει....Σου ειπε το κολπο με τα αγγεια...αν το κοιταξεις καλα φαινεται....Παρτο λιγο λιγο....Συνηθως ειναι 3-4 χιλιοστα απο το δερμα....

Παντως δεν νομιζω πως στο pet θα σου παρουν λεφτα.....

----------


## koufonisia

To θεμα ειναι οτι βαζω μια αγγελεια και πεταγεται καποιος να μου δωσει συστασεις και ενα καρο πραματα.Λες να μη τα σκεφτηκα ρε φιλε?κι οσο για τον πετσοπα,ναι δε γουσταρω να τα δωσω σε κλεφτες που για να πας σου περνουν λεφτα για ραντεβου,τουλαχιστον καποιους που ξερω.
τελως παντων η αγγελεια ισχυει,αν νομιζει καποιος καλως.

----------


## akoylini

συνεχιζεις Βαγγελη και δεν μαρεσει,τι θα πει πεταγετε καποιος,καταρχην το ποστ σου δεν ειναι στις αγγελιες,ειναι στο section για παπαγαλους,εδω μπορω να στο παιξω teacher forum,εβαλες σε λαθος σεκτιον το 1ο σου θεμα και εχεις την απαιτηση να σε γνωριζουμε,να γνωριζουμε οτι εχεις πολλα ζωντανα ,πως εχεις χαλασει πολλα χρηματα κτλπ κτλπ τα οποια ολα δειχνουν να ακυρωνονται.ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος αυτην την φορα και ο μονος τροπος να σταματησω ειναι να μου το επιβαλουν απο την ομαδα διαχηρισεις του φορουμ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι θα σου παρουν λεφτα?Δοκιμασε να δεις αν βλεπεις τα νευρα στο νυχι

----------


## koufonisia

H αγγελια λεει αν γνωριζει καποιος και μπορει και συ μονο σε αυτο δεν απαντησες.λοιπον μεγαλε φιλοζωε αστο το θεμα γιατι το να διαμαχω με καποιον χωρις να τον βλεπω δεν εχει νοημα..
νικο σ ευχαριστω απλα θα ηθελα πρωτα να δω καποιος να το κανει για να αποφυγω καθε περιπτωση τραυματισμου

----------


## akoylini

επαναλαμβανω οτι αυτο δεν ειναι αγγελια,ειναι ποστ σε θεμα για παπαγαλους και επισης την ειρωνια σου θα σε παρακαλεσω μακρια απο μενα,πολυ μακρια.αν θες μπορεις να με δεις και απο κοντα για ναχει και νοημα.ειμαι στην διαθεση σου.τα πολλα και ανουσια λογια απο αποσταση εσυ τα ειπες οχι εγω.προς το παρον σε οτι και να γραψεις απο εδω και περα δεν θα ασχοληθω.

----------


## koufonisia

Υπερανω!αυτα ειναι..χαχαχα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

φιλε Βαγγελη το παρακανεις......Δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος

----------


## douke-soula

*θα παρακαλουσα να σταματησετε και οι δυο την συνεχιση της συζητησης .

koufonisia αν το θεμα σου ειναι αγγελια ,εισαι σε λαθος ενοτητα ,και πρεπει να ανοιξεις μια στην καταλληλη ενοτητα

αν θελεις να μαθεις πως να κοβεις νυχια τα μελη akoylini και NIKOS13 σου απαντησαν .


υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα;


*

----------


## koufonisia

τι να σου πω αν το θεωρεις προβλημα βγαλεμε απ το forum..

----------


## jk21

Προβλημα Βαγγελη δεν σου ειπε κανενας οτι ειναι αυτο που ζητας .η συνεχιση χωρις λογο συζητησης με ενταση ειναι .θελω να ελπιζω οτι δεν θα συνεχιστει  ( η ενταση ) γιατι στο κατω κατω δεν υπαρχει και λογος .

----------


## mitsman

Στο σημειο 1-2 βλεπεις το αιμοφορο αγγειο!!!! στο σημειο 3 βλεπεις που πρεπει να κοψουμε και με πια κατευθυνση!
Αφηνουμε 2-3 χιλιοστα απο το σημειο 2, εκει που τελειωνει δλδ το αγγειο!

----------


## koufonisia

τελικα δε πηρα την αποφαση να το κανω μονος,δε ξερω αν χρειαζετε και ειδικο ψαλιδι,το πηγα σε πετ με αποτελεσμα..το ενα νυχι να το κοψει απ το αιμοφορο αγγειο....
Την επομενη μονος μου..
Υ.Γ:θα πεσε καταρα..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Σου πηρε λεφτα????Δεν θελει αλλο ψαλιδι....Το κοινο ειναι καλο....Τουλαχιστον καταλαβες που πρεπει να τα κοβεις.....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Οσο για την καταρα ασχολιαστο......

----------


## koufonisia

Οχι δε πηρε αλλα ας επαιρνε και να κανε σωστη δουλεια,δε το κανα μονος μου γιατι φοβηθηκα μη φυγει καμια ψαλιδια ετσι οπως κουνιοταν και το πηγα εκει για πιο σβελτα αλλα μπα..
βασικα εβγαλα αρκετο αιμα και φρικαρα τελειως εκει μεσα αλλα του εβαλε ταλκ και κατι αλλο και σταματησε..

----------


## vagelis76

Καλαμποκάλευρο βάζουμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και σταματάει αμέσως...επίσης μετά καλό είναι να μπει σπρέι Pulvo(αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εγώ) για να αποφύγουμε μόλυνση.Μιλάμε για πόδι που ίσως έρχεται σε επαφή με ακαθαρσίες.....για την επόμενη φορά το αναφέρω.

Κατα πόσο μια κατάρα μπορεί να κάνει αδέξιο ένα χέρι ενός ανίκανου πέτσοπα, στο να ακινητοποιήσει το πόδι ενός καναρινιού, δε χρειάζεται σχολιασμό.

----------


## koufonisia

Του βαλε ενα κιτρινο πραμα και το ταλκ,βασικα εχω αγχωθει μη παθει τπτ..

----------


## mitsman

Πως ειναι το πουλακι Βαγγελη???? οταν ανεβω Αθηνα μπορω να σου δειξω μια φορα αν θες!!!!

Ειναι κατι πολυ ευκολο!!! το καλυτερο εργαλειο ειναι να βρεις ενα νυχοκοπτη που να ειναι ισιος μπροστα!!! να μην κανει την κουρμπα του νυχιου, συνηθως μικροι νυχοκοπτες το εχουν αυτο!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δεν με βολευει καθολου ο νυχοκοπτης!
Οσες φορες το εχω κανει, που το κανω πολυ συχνα γιατι οσοι φιλοι και γνωστοι εχουν πουλια εμενα φωναζουν, το κανω με ψαλιδι!

----------


## kaveiros

Την πρωτη φορα που εκοψα μου ματωσε κι εμενα το budgie και τρομοκρατηθηκα αλλα με καθησυχασαν τα παιδια εδω.  Στην δικια μου εβαλα με πατονετα λιγο betadine αραιωμενο σε νερο και την αλλη μερα ουτε καν φαινοταν.

----------


## mitsman

Οπως τον βολευει Μητσο τον καθενα!!! προσωπικα δεν βρισκω πιο καλοβολο ευχρηστο και φθηνο μηχανημα να κανω αυτη την δουλεια!!! και εγω μια απο τα ιδια.. δεν εχω κοψει και λιγα νυχακια!

----------


## demis

Δεν ειναι τιποτα.. Κι εγω εχω κοψει ποσες φορες τα νυχια απο τα πουλια μου και δεν ειχα προβλημα, εγω παντως εχω περισσοτερη εμπιστοσυνη σε σενα παρα στον οποιο δηποτε πετσοπα! Αν ξερανε να κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους τοτε ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα. Εδω εγω ξερω ενα πετσοπ ου αυτοι που το εχουν ειναι κτηνιατροι κ παλι την τυφλα τους δεν ξερουν. Τους τυφλωνει το χρημα!

----------


## koufonissia

Εχθες εκοψα με ενα ψαλιδι τα νυχια απο το καναρινι!μια χαρα ολα και οπως λεγατε καθολου δυσκολο και εχω σκυλομετανιωσει που πηγα σε πετ το παπαγαλακι.Γενικα στα πετ σοπ αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι δεν εχουν καθολου πειρα πανω στα πτηνα.Ειδικα σε ενα γνωστο μαγαζι μια φορα πηγαν να πιασουν το budgie μου με γαντι που πιανουν γερακι!!
Οσο για τον Μικυ ευτυχως δεν επαθε καποια μολυνση στο σημειο με το νυχι.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε Μitsman θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στο θέμα νυχοκόπτη, εγώ το βρήκα πολύ πιο εύκολο για το κόψιμο των νυχιών.
Όσο για την αιμορραγία δίάβασα κάπου ότι άνάβουμε ένα σπίρτο και του φυσάμε για να σβήσει, μόλις σβήσει η φλόγα και είναι ακόμη ζεστό το ακουμπάμε πάνω στην άκρη του νυχιού και σταματάει η αιμορραγία, επίσης μιά φορά έβαλα και αντιμικροβιακή αλοιφή σε ελάχιστη ποσότητα φυσικά.
Αυτά απο μένα.

----------

